# Training To Failure: A Look Inside



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Way back in the early 1970s Arthur Jones popularized the notion of training to failure with his series of articles in Iron Man magazine. Training to the point of muscular failure, Jones explained, was the necessary stimulus for maximum muscular growth.Mike Mentzer, a former Mr. Universe and founder of “Heavy Duty” training, was absolutely adament [...]

*Read More...*


----------

